# 30inch silverbacks or 31inch outlaws



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

I have 08 brute force 750 2inch lift and high lifter lift springs I have 29.5 out laws now but I want go bit bigger so what u guys think 30inch silverbacks or 31inch outlaws


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Outlaws


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Backs vs Laws vs Terms - The Official Showdown thread. - MudInMyBlood Forums

^ Old thread, but still relevant.


----------

